

Java purity and version 7 - drRoflol
http://my.opera.com/Seiter/blog/2011/07/14/java-purity-and-version-7

======
smcj
As commented on the blog:

I pretty much don't understand the comment about loosing exception information
is about. Isn't that exactly what getSuppressed() does?

printStackTrace() also mentions the suppressed exception, even with nice
indentation. Am I missing something?

